# Mondiali 2038 l'ultima Coppa del Mondo Fifa



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2013)

L'edizione del 2038 sarà l'ultima volta che verrà consegnato il Trofeo al paese vincitore perchè si è calcolato che gli spazi sotto alla coppa, dove viene inciso il nome della squadra vincitrice finiranno.

ma stanno sotto la coppa i nomi? Ecco perchè non si vedono


----------



## Jens (8 Ottobre 2013)

Stanno tra i due cerchietti verdi di malachite, messi là dall'unico italiano non scaramantico: lo scultore Silvio Gazzaniga che ideò il trofeo piazzandone in totale diciassette. Contando dal 1974 si arriva (ad arrivarci, perché in un mondo così squinternato non si sa mai) appunto al 2038.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ma quindi dal 2042 non consegneranno nessuno trofeo o ne daranno uno nuovo?


----------



## esjie (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ne inventeranno uno nuovo sicuramente, com'è stato per la coppa Rimet.


----------



## runner (8 Ottobre 2013)

vabè fate una coppa più grossa.....

hahahaaaa!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Ottobre 2013)

Jens ha scritto:


> Stanno tra i due cerchietti verdi di malachite, messi là dall'unico italiano non scaramantico: lo scultore Silvio Gazzaniga che ideò il trofeo piazzandone in totale diciassette. Contando dal 1974 si arriva (ad arrivarci, perché in un mondo così squinternato non si sa mai) appunto al 2038.



ah...ma non si leggono ve?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Ottobre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ne inventeranno uno nuovo sicuramente, *com'è stato per la coppa Rimet*.


.


----------



## Butcher (8 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> vabè fate una coppa più grossa.....
> 
> hahahaaaa!!


----------



## tequilad (9 Ottobre 2013)

Una volta (la Rimet) rimaneva a chi la vinceva tre volte. Questa mi pare vada invece ad "esaurimento spazi"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Una volta (la Rimet) rimaneva a chi la vinceva tre volte. Questa mi pare vada invece ad "esaurimento spazi"



si peccato non averla vinta nel 70...questa cmq è il mio sogno è la coppa più bella di sempre...uno spettacolo

Vedi l'allegato 869


----------

